# je n arrive pas a lire les videos et les pubs sur internet



## majorkei (22 Septembre 2007)

bon voila mon probleme, depuis un certain temps je n arrive plus a lire les videos et je ne vois pas tous les pubs des sites, ca m ennuie beaucoup, il montre le symbole de quicktime transparent avec dessus un point d interrogation et puis sur un fond blanc...
j ai pourtant activé le continu flash et desactiver le mode kiosque . je n arrive pas a resoudre ce probleme


----------



## Alycastre (22 Septembre 2007)

Fonction " recherche" juste au dessus, légèrement sur la droite ...
Sujet archi-débattu ...


----------



## majorkei (22 Septembre 2007)

bon comme tu ma dit j ai chercher dans la rubrique recherche en haut legerement a gauche -_-, alors ja i fouillé, je suis tomber un moment sur un lien ou tu as poster un message et que ca a coincé mon ordi 0_0 j ai du redemarer de force en appuyant sur le bouton !
apres que ca a bugger j ai encore chercher mais je ne trouve pas de solution.
j ai reinstaller flash player 9, perian, flip4mac ... rien du tout, je suis aller a onix activer debug mais toujours rien du tout  qui aurait une bonne explication pour me reparer le probleme zivous plait?


----------



## majorkei (22 Septembre 2007)

j ai finalement reussi mon probleme tout seul (comme un grand) il faut juste aller dans internet- plugin dans bibliotheque de macintosh et puis enlever les 2 quicktime plugins


----------



## Sarit (16 Juillet 2008)

voila jai un mac os x et je n'arrive pas a lire les video sur safari tel que : http://lachaine.tf1.fr/lachaine/div.../0,,3907498,00-video-secret-story-prime-.html  je vous en supli aidez moi merci bcp.. Sarah


----------



## Dorian.fr (16 Juillet 2008)

Il te faut surement des plugins supplémentaires...  flip4mac sûrement? 

Essaie et dis moi


----------



## ntx (16 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi ça marche sur Safari, donc c'est bien juste un problème de plugin qui te manque.


----------

